# vicious line



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

checked it out,they have a good price on it.was wondering how the altzheimers was on it and also if it is very castable?me and my brother are thinking of buying a 1 lb spool of thirty and a 1/2 lb spool of 17 or 20.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Vicious Offshore is sold by the 1 pound, 2 pound, and 1/4 pound spools. I personally think the Ultimate best on spinning reels. It's sold in 330, 660, 1000, and 2400 yrds spools. Drop me a PM if you have any questions or give me a call at 330-948-2018. Jeff


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunted....

If your in the Fairborn/Xenia area, PM me and I'll come bring you some 30# and 20# and let you spool your reel(s) up. I've got 20,000 yards or so of Ultimate and Offshore in my garage.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Mellon if you're going to be in the Springfield area soon, I wouldn't mind trying some of the 30# ultimate lo-vis green and some of the 20# Offshore hi-vis yellow to spool my abu's and if you have any 50# for leaders.... I have heard alot about this line, but have never tried it...

also the channel bite is starting to pick up in CJ Brown.... caught 11 yesterday, biggest was around 6lbs


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont get to Springfield very often (may twice a year or so) Was there a couple weeks ago to run the boat. I do work pretty close to Sinclair (about 10-12min away) so if you want to try some let me know and you can come by my work at lunch time. Youd have to bring your reel though, because most of my line is on 2-5,000 yard spools.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

ok... we'll have to set something up for one of these fridays coming up if thats ok with you... Im actually right off wilmington pike during the week while at school, so thats not that far away from me


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i got some 20 pound sent to me mellon,i like it,it casts great also.i am betting the thirty casts just as good,so i probably don't need any to try,will probably buy some soon.i am not that far from ya though,i am in washington court house

thanks though,i appreciate the offer


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

want to spool all my rods with this line. heard alot of good stuff about it. any place in dayton sell it? fishermans quarters maybe?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

what size are you wanting?


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

10# and 40#


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI:
they dont produce any of their brands in 40#


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

IMO Vicious Offshore is the best mono on the market...

I use 30lb on my river flathead rods, I havent respooled them yet and the line that is still on the reels has very little memory and the line has been on there since August probably.

I also use 10lb Vicious on all my bass rods, and 4lb Vicious Panfish on my ultra light. 

I would suggest Vicious Lines to anyone and everyone...:G


----------

